# National Outbackers.com Rally In '06



## PDX_Doug

Fellow Outbackers,

I have been mulling around the idea of a major Outbackers get together (I'll bet THAT'S an original idea!







). I'm thinking that due to logistics it could not really happen before the summer of 2006. Any interest out there in pursuing this?

Obviously, it will be difficult to come to a consensus on time & location, so I would propose the following strategy:

1. The Outbacker's Rally would become a regular event. Maybe every two years.

2. We would divide the country (continent?) up into geographic regions (Pacific Northwest, Southwest, Rocky Mountains, Midwest, Northeast, Southeast, etc.).

3. Then, each rally would be hosted - in turn - by a different region. It would be the responsibility of members from each region to determine location, events, etc. (after all, who knows a particular part of the country better than those who live there?).

This would also impart a degree of fairness in regards to travel requirements. No matter where it is, some people are going to live very close, while others are going to be looking at a long pull. By rotating the event to different parts of the country, everybody ends up in the same boat.

It would be a lot of work for those involved in the organization. But once it was over, you wouldn't have to worry about it again for a long time!

I am obviously fairly new to the Outbacker's community, but have been quite taken with the camaraderie forwarded to any and all from their first post forward. I am also impressed with the cooperation and enthusiasm surrounding the Spring PNW Outbackers rally this coming April.

While I look forward to meeting all the local Outbackers, I feel I have developed a bond with many others on this forum, from all parts of the country. I'm sure I am not alone in this, and a National rally could be just the thing to build on these relationships.

So...what do you all think?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## our2girls

Great idea! We would love to participate!


----------



## BigBadBrain

It IS a good idea. This would be a major undertaking though. At the rate we are growing, there is going to be alot of flolks no matter where you have it.

I'd certainly be interested in how this develops and if it just so happened that it were to take place near a major site of interest, I'd be more likely to be successful at convincing the family to go.

Dividing up the continent would be the logical first step just as you said Doug.

BBB


----------



## NDJollyMon

Ok. The first N.O.R. will be held in my driveway next January.









There is only room for one OUTBACK in spot #1, or two if we use the street. (spot #2) Keep in mind, you may have to move your trailer:

*A.* If the neighbors complain about the unsightly view from their windows.
*B.* If you stay over on Monday, as it's Snow Removal day from 8am-4 pm.

*Events planned:*

~Snowman making 101
~Chainsaw Ice sculpturing seminar
~Contest: Guess how many minutes it takes to freeze your fresh water hose.
~Ice Block Party! We'll block the street with snowbanks, and have a BBQ! (bring your own frozen meat)









*Bring your fishing gear, as we have some of the best ice fishing in the world. (a cooler is mandatory to keep the beer from freezing)









All those wanting a reservation, please raise a mitten.


----------



## Y-Guy

Doug I like the idea, but its going to be tough I fear. I know for me going far runs into cost and vacation time, with fuel prices where they are at it could crimp the long trips even more.

We wanted to do something like this with our old hangout on PopUp Times. But in the end the time and distance meant it would just be regional rallies. What we did manage to pull off were 3 rallies on the same weekend around the US. We then got on cell phones and called each of the other rally, later we posted group photos and I think the magazine even published them.

Let's try to pull something together if we can though, it would be a blast to meet up with folks if we could.


----------



## 1stTimeAround

Doug,

Excellent idea! Like many others have said, including yourself, the time off and long pulls may prove the most detrimental. And as Y-Guy eluded to, diesel ain't cheap, nor are any of the others (when are they making a hybrid TV!)

I am interested and would love to help any way I can. My neighbor is offering up her driveway to the first 5 outbacks that can get here!!! The street is fair game, feel free to hook up to her outdoor water spiggot and have a great time!

The funny thing is, I was just saying yesterday to one of our fellow Outbackers' members that it is a shame we live so far apart from each other because it would be a blast to camp together, this may give us that chance!

Jason

JollyMon,

Your too funny!!


----------



## rennerbee

I like the idea. I don't know that a whole heck of alot of people would join, but sure would be fun to cruise across county and hang out! I sometimes forget that there are alot of people wout there who are not from around here! "Oh yeah, their on the EAST coast...







".

I don't know that I want to join JollyMon's rally though. Sounds a little too frigid cold to me! I'm getting used to being in the 70's in February!!!


----------



## 1stTimeAround

Hey Washington folks!!

I always thought that it was cold up there! Can someone describe the climate in the state. I know that Seattly is known for the large rain fall but other than that I know nothing, obviously, about the state.

Thanks for the info, sorry for hijacking the thread!!

Jason


----------



## vdub

Anything west of the Cascade range is pretty much wet and misty even though they have less rainfall per year than NYC. East of the Cascades is, well, pretty much desert until you get the Idaho border and hit the Rockies. "Desert" however is somewhat of a generalization. It's not like Iraq desert because we still farm it, have ranches, etc.

So, Jolly, thinks we should have it in his driveway, hey? Not so, remember 1stTimeAround still has a problem. My vote would be to have it in his driveway.









Actually, a good place might be Goshen. Take the rigs home! Saturn does that. They sponser the event. Maybe Keystone would sponser such a thing. You'd be able to see the factory, buy stuff, give feedback to Keystone, etc, etc.


----------



## BigBadBrain

1stTimeAround,
Naw, it's never cold here. February we always go out golfing on President's day and usually it is in tee shirts and flipflops. Sit around the bar with umbrella drinks and watch the girls in bikinis wash our cars.










This is the most bizzzzare winter on record. We are in for some serious problems come summer - we don't have any snowpack! None! There was no ski season. Love the sunshine but winter serves a purpose - important one here.

Usually Washington is cold (a little more-so on the Eastern half of the state) and we get lots of rain on the western side. About 4 years ago we had rain on 99 straight days here in Seattle. Man, even Noah only got 40!

Must realize that Washington isn't the same everywhere. The western side of the state is where the term Evergreen State came from. Washingtonians are split by the Cascade range and many on the eastern side of the state feel that they are ignored and treated unfairly because they are 'out-of-mind' to the western state folks. The folks on the western side of the state are generally unaware that there IS an Eastern Washington. So politically, we are split by the Cascades.

Climate wise we are also split by the Cascade range and the western side being 'green' is a contrast to eastern Washington which is considered 'desert' and much is covered by sage brush and cheet grass. I grew up in eastern Washington and frankly prefer it to western Washington. The Palouse region (where VDUB hails from) is about the prettiest open area I know of. Lincoln County (just west of Spokane) is more like Kansas than Kansas. A little lumpier maybe but it is also the worlds top producer of wheat. The Northeast corner of the State is different still; forested and green but withotu copius rainfall. Northwest corner is the only temporate rain forest (110 inches of rain a year) in the contenental US (Alaska has it's panhandle which is pretty much rain forest too). Southwest Washington is harder to describe. It is forested but not dense evergreen forests and there are a tremendous number of rivers. South Central Washington is dry, high desert with pine and scrub oak - another one of my favorite areas is Horse Heaven Hills just south of the Yakima reservation). Then there is the entire Columbia river basin - another hard one to explain. Desert on both sides but lots of irrigation from the river so there is a lot of produce. Apples the size of two fists held together (I lived in Wenatchee for a decade one year). North Cascades are indescribable - gotta go there. The mountains are phenomenal and the largest wilderness area in the US is there bordered with an equaly huge wilderness area in Canada. Of course, I left our half the state but you get the idea - there is no way to answer the simple question "Can someone describe the climate in the state?" Just can't be done.

Other Washingtonians, did I get it right for the most part?

BBB

WE NOW RETURN CONTROL TO THE ORIGINAL THREAD>>>


----------



## Drifter

Going to the land of Goshen sounds really cool to me. I would like to see where my baby was born. action


----------



## vdub

Yeap, BBB, that pretty much hits it on the head. I'm native central Idaho, but I must admit that my roots are now firmly in eastern WA. I like the Palouse.


----------



## camping479

I like the idea of something in the middle of the country. Would Probably be much easier for more members to attend. I would have no problem driving half way across the country, all the way would be more difficult.

Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain

OK, I didn't want this to be true but it is a fact: The geographic center of North America is (drum roll please)...










RUGBY, North Dakoda

That's right folks, 100 miles from Jolly's place. I guess that means we better reserve either spot one or spot two in a hurry!


----------



## 1stTimeAround

Hey Jolly,

Check with your neighbors, see if they would mind!!









What other amenities can they offer?









Jason


----------



## PDX_Doug

I'm all for having the first rally at Jason's house.
I will even volunteer to take the spot in front of his neighbors house.
But only on one condition....
I get 'Full' hook-up rights, and can use her parking strip as a dump station!









Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479

Hey Brain,

Where's North Dakoda???









Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain

Uh...

Well...

Right in the middle of North America, yeah, that's it. (Sheesh, if I knew where North Dakoda was I wouldn't have had to look it up on the map!)

I think its somewhere North of Texas, East of here, West of New York, and South of Canada. Wait, is it part of Canada? Geez, I don't know!

I remember as a kid being in the backseat of a 1962 Ford Contry Squire Stationwagon and looking out the window and being told we were in North Dakoda - then my brother hit me in the face with his baseball mitt and I lost interest in North Dakoda.

Sorry I can't help more.

BBB


----------



## GlenninTexas

BigBadBrain said:


> OK, I didn't want this to be true but it is a fact: The geographic center of North America is (drum roll please)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUGBY, North Dakoda
> 
> That's right folks, 100 miles from Jolly's place. I guess that means we better reserve either spot one or spot two in a hurry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]25089[/snapback]​


Are you sure? Sounds more like the geographical center of nowhere to me!









Regards, Glenn


----------



## BigBadBrain

Rugby traffic CAM:

Current image:


----------



## outtatown

Not trying to be difficult, but the geographical center of the U.S. is in Kansas....I know, it sounds soooooooooooo much better doesn't it







l


----------



## outtatown

Not trying to be difficult, but the geographical center of the U.S. is in Kansas....I know, it sounds soooooooooooo much better doesn't it ?







l Oh, and I can say that, I live in Kansas!


----------



## GlenninTexas

outtatown said:


> Not trying to be difficult, but the geographical center of the U.S. is in Kansas....I know, it sounds soooooooooooo much better doesn't it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l Oh, and I can say that, I live in Kansas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]25130[/snapback]​


to be fair, but BBB did say the geographical center of Nort America, not the USA.
Even so, it might be the center of USA and Canada combined, but what about when mexico and the other southern countries of North America are added in?
I would think that that would move the center down to TEXAS!!!









Regards, Glenn


----------



## PDX_Doug

You guys can argue all you want about the center of North America, or the center of the U.S.A., or whatever...









But every right thinking person knows, the center of EVERYTHING is the Great Pacific Northwest!









Doug


----------



## outtatown

Yall crack me up. Okay, yes, I'm guessing the center of the Western Hemisphere would be, .....Cancun?


----------



## Thor

National Outbacker's Rally is a great idea. Might have to think about having it over a long weekend. This would allow time for people to travel.

As for having it a Jason's...count me in full service...does that include a wash and wax for the Outback??









Maybe you can get your neighbour to help wash all of the Outbacks









Thor


----------



## HootBob

National Rally sound like a great plan
Could you see all the other campers
with 100 or say 200 OutBackers 
Gathered all over the place











































Don


----------



## luv2rv

Vdub - like the way you think! We should all arrive at Goshen Ind. un-announced and demand repairs to all the 5vr's and then anyone else with a concern. Could be a whole lot of fun.

Then again ... maybe not so much fun!

Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon

Rugby! Rugby! Rugby!







(It really is geographical center of NA...got some family there) To be honest, a Wal-Mart lot would be more fun!









Nice pic BBB! That looks like most of Eastern ND alright! 
Poke your fun folks...but remember this:
Lawrence Welk came from ND! (if you have to ask...you are too young!)
Not to mention Teddy Roosevelt, Sitting Bull, Sacagawea, Louis L' Amour, Phil Jackson, Gen. George Custer, Angie Dickenson, Roger Maris...








And let's not forget...Lewis and Clark did some of the first WINTER CAMPING here!

I love the whole idea of a National Rally. Keep those ideas flowing!


----------



## Drifter

Jolly,
Didn't they all LEAVE ND?









J/K









Drifter


----------



## NDJollyMon

Good point!


----------



## vdub

> Lewis and Clark did some of the first WINTER CAMPING here!


Is there a different kind of camping in ND?


----------



## BigBadBrain

What is REALLY surprising is that they came back and camped in ND AGAIN!

You'd think they'd learn.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Yes....I think they started the first hotel in ND!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, I'm jumping in on this one late, but I think the regional thing is a good idea. We have already started it here in the Northeast, with our rally/get together this coming May. We have campers coming from NY, CT, MA, RI, NJ, PA, NH and ONT for a weekend of fun. We have discussed moving this rally to different parts of the Northeast each time it is held so that everyone in the region will have a chance to attend one, as well as give us all a chance to see the entire region.

I think appliying the same methodology on a nationwide level is achievable. Even if you don't get a great amount of nationwide participation, you will still get a decent regional turnout. You could give away a little door prize or something for the "Greatest distance traveled" or something to that effect. Hmmm, that's a great idea, now I need to make another post on the Northeast rally thread.

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain

All hilarity aside, I agree with Tim; regional groups are good and hosting the 'National' would be a great way to really bring folks in. However, the identity of the National Rally would be somewhat weak and wouldn't have the same feel as if it were an annual event planned by the whole membership. Perhaps an alternative is to rotate the responsibility of setting up the National to each region. They wouldn't necessarily hold it in their region but they would be the group to select place and date (with all of our inputs of course). They would also organize the invasion to whatever location was to be selected. I think it would also be good if we had a contribution from each participant to effect things like Tim's suggestion of a door prize. That shares the pain and still keeps the National as a distinct event.

Just a few thoughts. Whew, that's it for today









BBB


----------



## Roloaddict

Ok, this was just too much fun to read!

Now, back on the issue. It looks like various areas of the country are planning regional rallys. Aren't these regional rallys open to ALL Outbackers and wouldn't they then be considered "national" rallys? Just by having this forum to communicate makes everything national.

We are joining the Northwest rally this year and it sounds like we have about 13 or 14 families from Oregon and Washington already confirmed. I'm sure that if someone from North Dakota or Virginia wanted to join they would not be turned away. Of course, NDJollyMan would need to put skis on his Outback to get it here!

Oh, by the way, it's 65 degrees here today! sunny

H.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Roloaddict said:


> Oh, by the way, it's 65 degrees here today! sunny
> [snapback]27487[/snapback]​


Is that ABOVE zero???









I think you're on to something. By National...I think they are just trying to find a MIDDLE ground to make driving distances easier.

PS...I never thought of putting skis on my OUTBACK. That would be a great mod!


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Hmmmm,

Seems the center of population is somewhere near Branson, MO.
I also remember passing the central geo point of the US while en route to Buffalo, SD last year. 
As my wife is from Austin, that is her vote.
The dogs don't vote and my son says anywhere he can play the Gameboy is OK.

We will travel to wherever a national rally takes place, camping all the way. Those Interstate rest stops work OK, don't even put the slide out!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Thor

I am open to where ever it is. If the rally is during the 1st 2 weeks in July, I will go about anywhere.

Location - How about middle USA? Any good location/campgrounds?

Thor


----------



## 1stTimeAround

This topic is a tremendous undertaking for a group this size.









I am completely interested in attempting this. Another idea would be to hold the national rally at, maybe 4 locations. We might not all be together but we could all be camping at the same time. Kind of like a benefit concert where one location is in NY one in Los Angeles and one in England.









If we picked camping locations that had Internet Access then it is possible that we could video conference in at one time to have the first annual video pot luck!!









I would love to meet a bunch of you though and a central location may allow for that. I have never been outside of the state of VA except to go to Hatteras for vacation and a couple of times up in Maryland. Maybe the travel would do me well.









I'd be glad to assist in anyway possible. I, like many others I would think, will need some time to get my schedule (and my wife's) ready for this type of event because we would have to build the travel days into our vacation.

You know I'm feeling a Woodstock theme, minus the rain (Mid Atlantic Rally), the mosh pit and all the port-a-lets!!









How long does it take to get to Kansas anyway? Is there an ocean to fish in in Kansas?
















Jason


----------



## tdvffjohn

We would probably need an entire large campground reserved for just us. Looks like we got us a convoy







of all Outbacks.


----------



## Not Yet

Doing some quick searching, there is a large lake on the Nebraska Kansas border.
Harlan County Lake

Driving distances from four corners:
Seattle - 1580
San Diego - 1524
Boston - 1673
Orlando - 1581

There are a few different Army Corps of Engineer campgrounds around the lake.
That seems fairly centrally located. Just a thought. Never been there, just looking at a map.

Jared


----------



## Thor

I haven't been there...it looks like a nice spot. I am game.









Thor


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Yep, we could do Nebraska easily (obviously!). Sounds like fun. Count us in.

Randy


----------



## Guest

Me too, me too !!!!


----------



## BigBadBrain

NEBRASKA? No offense to anyone who lives there or grew up there but, have you guys BEEN to Nebraska?







Now I like a corn field as much as the next guy but...

Why not Jackson Hole or Grand Canyon? Something with a lot to offer to the traveller as well? Many folks would have to travel a long way, the site we choose should offer more than JUST the rally for that kind of travel. Too many great places to gather to pick one that, although it is probablynice, is surrounded by LOTS of very flat planet.

Just my two cents.
BBB


----------



## Not Yet

I agree that there are plenty of nicer areas. This was a stab at centrality. Maybe a poll for places that people would travel to see? Could include:

Central location just for rally
G-Canyon
Teton/Yellowstone
Yosemite
Zion/Bryce
Others

Not much to see in the middle of the country.

Ideas?


----------



## tdvffjohn

I agree with Not Yet, but I ll try a step further. Assuming this could be a yearly or every other year National rally, we could split the difference by thirds. This year find someplace 1/3 from the west coast and next time 1/3 from the east coast.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

BigBadBrain said:


> NEBRASKA? No offense to anyone who lives there or grew up there but, have you guys BEEN to Nebraska?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I like a corn field as much as the next guy but...BBB
> [snapback]31102[/snapback]​


Ha! Good reply. I see your point regarding those Outbackers driving a long distance only to land somewhere in the flat plains of Nebraska (and endless corn fields). I agree the locations chosen should have aesthetic appeal. It is also true that since most of us love our Outbacks so much that it doesn't matter a whole lot where we are, as long as we are camping.

I'll have a chance to test that theory when we arrive in Round Rock, TX in October and camp at the "North Austin RV Park." That will be a new one for us.

Randy


----------



## rennerbee

Nebraska--we've been there once. Lets see if I recall it correctly-January Blizzard, lost in a cornfield trying to find the gas station that the sign promised us (it closed down years prior we ended up finding out), driving a UHaul, towing the car and quickly running out of gas...that was a doozy! Me, worried...







Yep, I was!


----------



## Thor

Once the location has been picked, I am assuming the rally will be longer than a weekend.









I looked thru a RV mag and saw a RV general rally in Nfld. It looks like they have been doing this for sometime because there is a committee and organized events, kids activities for almost an entire week. I will contact the committee to see if they can give us any tips.

Thor


----------



## Not Yet

I would probably just travel for a rally plus whatever was in between home and location. I suspect that I would load up most of my tools and spend time copying other mods that I really liked.







With a ton of other kids to play with, my kids would not care where we were.

Jared


----------



## mswalt

What I've seen in Kansas are wheat fields and sunflower fields. And millions and millions of butterflies if you catch the Monarchs on their annual migration!

Be a good location for me as I have family in KC and Wichita.

Mark


----------



## j1mfrog

Branson?


----------



## NDJollyMon

Perhaps some of you haven't been off the Nebraska Interstate highway...


----------



## tdvffjohn

Looks nice. After all the rain in Jersey, we have a few of those now too, only now people can fish from their porch!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Nice photo, Pete. I like NE, too. Both my parents grew up in ScottsBluff, and my grandparents are still there.

http://www.visitnebraska.org

Randy


----------



## BigBadBrain

I must admit that I haven't seen the whole state of Nebraska. I guess people could be pretty harsh about Washington state if all they did was the route from Canada to Oregon along the Columbia.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Every state is the same, there is beauty everywhere if you get off the main road. In New Jersey most people only see the Turnpike.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Hey...if you don't like Nebraska...You outta come up here! You talk about flat farmland! (except for a couple valley areas and of course...the western side of the state.

It's all in what you are used to. I'm used to the flats...so when I go to the mountains....WOW!


----------



## Thor

I was just thinking..I know this could be dangerous

If we get enough Outbackers together..Keystone should be contacted...I wonder if they would/could support an event. 25 plus Outbackers ... It should put us on the cover of Trailer Life









Thor


----------



## Reverie

We have organized a Rally for the Southeast for April 29th - May 1st at Lake Oconee just East of Atlanta. We have about six or seven trailers committed and there is room for more if you put your reservations in soon.

I contacted the local Outback dealer (CampingTimeRV in Woodstock, GA) and they are providing door prizes and some brochures. We are planning some kids activities and a Saturday Night pot luck with a Southern Theme (banjos are optional). CampingNut is promising a bonfire and he has prepared a banner. I have invited people that don't own Outbacks to tag along. I'm pretty sure they will want to own an Outback after hanging around us zealots.

I would LOVE to see Keystone adopt our group and encourage dealers to let prospective Outback owners about us. The fact that we are supported by contributions rather than advertising gives us a certain credibility and anyone curious about Outback products would miss out on a lot if they didn't know about us.

Reverie


----------



## BigBadBrain

A National Outbacker Rally.

We had 15 campers and 70 people at the NW Outbacker Spring Rally. We took up about half of one loop at Ft. Stevens.

If a NOR brought in 100 campers, that figures to be 450 - 500 people or more. Now THAT'S a potluck!

Seriously, where would we hold that kind of event? Ft. Stevens could hold it in 3 to 4 loops (about half of the total capacity of the campground). I don't know of many places that could hold it if it got bigger than that. I think you'd have to start looking for a dedicated site that would be tailored to the event (like the National RV events).

To reserve a State Park or even a private campground (if you can find one big enough) we'd have to arrange it a couple years in advance through special arrangements.

If we get serious about this (and I'm for it) we would need to get together a group of Outbackers dedicated to working the problem (dare I say c-o-m-m-i-t-t-e-e) and handling all the arrangement. (Just ask jnk36jnk about how difficult it was for 15 campers).

Perhaps Goshen might be the right solution if we could coerce Keystone into preparing a location/site for the event. (Personally I'd prefer someplace like the Grand Canyon but that seems pretty far out for this size group).

Just some thoughts.
BBB


----------



## vdub

I just did some quick cipher'n....

I believe I was the one that originally mentioned Goshen, but I wasn't really sure exactly where it was until I looked it up on the map. It's right next to SouthBend and Elkhart. Pretty industrial type areas and may be limited on camping spots, but don't know for sure.

So I arbitrarily picked a couple spots that I thought might be the center of gravity for outbackers. The spots I picked are Branson and Colorado Springs. Distances stack up like this:

From to Branson CO Springs

Newark, NJ 1200 1800
Portland, OR 2000 1300
Los Angeles 1700 1100
Atlanta 700 1400
San Antonio 700 900
JollyTown, ND 900 1000

It looks like something in the CO area might be the least amount of travel for the most, but, again, we really wouldn't know unless we had a poll of who would likely come and where they would be coming from. Poll anyone?


----------



## California Jim

Boy I sure would like to go. But man, once ya get past about 1000 miles







It's a long drive with the kiddies.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Yeah....Outbacker Rally in COLORADO would be FINE with me. And if the location is the Colorado Springs area, then the campground of choice would definitely be Mueller State Park (I know, Mueller, Mueller, Mueller. It's always Mueller). It truely is one of Colorado's finest. Mueller has playgrounds, several hiking trails, and hot showers. Hookups are water and electric with a dump station onsite. And it's just 3 miles from Divide, CO where there are stores for stocking up on travel needs. The Florissant Fossil Beds are 10 miutes away, too, and Woodland Park is 20 minutes away. For those that prefer dry camping, Painted Rocks is only 1 1/2 miles from Mueller. We would need to book 6 months in advance (the earliest you can in Colorado).

Photos of Mueller are here and here.

A National Rally is a GREAT idea, but finding only ONE location in this big country of ours will be a challenge and limiting factor for many.

Randy


----------



## Roloaddict

Don't mean to sound like Dr. Phil, but let's get real!









We had a great NW Rally with 15 families and it looks like other rallys across the country are looking great too. However, it's one thing to drive a couple of hours for a weekend and it's totally another thing to drive 1000+ miles. Would the turn out be that great? We may find that Outbackers within a few hours of the site to be the majority of campers attending.

Most families traveling that far would need to schedule this like a vacation not a weekend. That limits the time of year to summer, which is the busy camping season.

H.


----------



## vdub

No question that a national rally would be a committment of your summer vacation, a lot of which would be wind shield time.









From the looks of Castle's pictures, we could just get spot 123 at Mueller and that should be enough space for about 70 campers.







I am definitly marking down Mueller as a must-visit location. I suspect we will be there sometime during the summer of '06. That is, unless a national rally actually materializes, then, of course, we would be at the rally.


----------



## vdub

Maybe we should be talking about an Eastern and a Western rally. Vern and Jolly, of course, could do both.


----------



## BigBadBrain

The trip from here to Ft. Stevens was 180 miles and took us 4hrs 40minutes. That makes the drive to Colorado about three to five days worth if you want to enjoy the trip . I'm going to have a tough time convincing my DW to sit in the car for that long each day (I learned her limit 23 years ago on our honeymoon - not good to go longer than 5 or 6 hours, oh boy, not good at all!







).

Like I said in an earlier post, if it is on the way to or from a major interest like the canyonlands, we could swing it. We'd have to make it a vacation though.

Can't even imagine how Thor would do it if it is 1800 from Newark!


----------



## NDJollyMon

I'm up for a rally...anywhere. I'm less concerned about location, and more concerned with meeting everyone!

My problem won't be the driving...it's getting the time off from work. I submit my vacation days in Dec. for the entire year ahead. If I don't have any firm dates before December ...getting it off is bleak.

Basically, the quicker the dates are planned...the better the odds we'll be there.

Branson area is nice, and so is Colorado Springs.

Maybe a location AWAY from the busy summer tourist area would be better. More OUTBACKERS family unity, and less leaving the campground to SEE THE SITES.
Maybe somewhere in the middle of a cornfield ain't such a bad idea afterall.

Sometimes the journey is far better than the destination.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Jolly,
I agree, earlier is better. I also agree a location away from the major destination sites - for our NW Spring rally, we mostly wanted to stay in camp and visit. It would be great if, like I had posted, there were destination spots to or from the rally location. Setting it up for a location away from the destination spots makes it more likely we could get a location for as many folks as we might get. We might even ask for bids from private campgrounds.

BBB


----------



## PDX_Doug

Just to thow in another 2 cents worth...

I think some people may be missing the big picture. There is no way that an event like this is ever going to work for everybody, and trying create a compromise 'one-size-fits-all solution - multiple events in different regions for example - isn't going to accomplish the goal.

When I started this thread, is was based on the desire to have the opportunity to meet some of you great folks from much further afield than just the Northwest. I know everyone can't make it, but many could. And for those that can, this could be a great and efficient way to do it.

As Jolly said, we are much more excited about the chance to get together with you guys, than we are worried about the mileage. Plan a rally, and if at all possible, we will get there!

I must say, I have been surprised at some of the comments about this requiring a vacation like investment in time to pull a trip like this off. Isn't that what we bought these rigs for? True, most of our trips are close to home weekenders, but that dosen't mean we don't welcome the opportunity to see more of this great country as well.

Assuming the rally itself is limited to just 3-4 days, wherever it is, there will be a lot of great camping, sightseeing, and Outbacking in general along the way! What an adventure!

Another 2 cents (OK, so now I'm up to four!), I look at the annual events other groups hold - Sturgis, in South Dakota, for the Harley folks; Oshkosh and Sun'n'Fun in Wisconsin and Florida respectfully for the aviation nuts; just this last summer we went to the Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance and Monterey Historic Races in California. All of these events started small, with I'm sure very modest attendance, but today they attract thousands of attendees, not just from across the U.S., but from around the World as well! And the faithful wouldn't miss them for the world.

So let's not be afraid to step out on a limb here, and go for it. If only a few of us can make it, that's OK, it's a start. Heck, the PNW Outbackers rally last fall consisted of four families. Six months later, and the Spring rally saw 15 of us!

Finally, and again agreeing with Jolly, if this is going to happen, we need to get to it. Dates and location have to be set before the end of this year, to give all interested a fair shot at attending.

If any of you are interested, and willing, I would suggest we form a committee to start actively planning this shin-dig. I will be the first to volunteer my efforts, and will look forward to working with any and all of you who wish to contribute.

I do apologize if this comes across as a scolding or preaching. That is not my intent. Just trying to move things along to the next level!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

A couple more thoughts I had while making a Home Depot run, then I'll shut up...

For those concerned about the time investment required to get your Outback across the country. Don't bring it. This may be a little outside the box, but not without merit. Sure, it would be more fun to have it there, but if the point is to meet each other... If we planned accordingly, and had arrangements with alternative local lodging, now you are no more than a few hours away by plane.

Another option would be to 'stage' your Outback mid-way ahead of time. In our case for example, we might drag the trailer from Portland to Salt Lake City, or even Denver over a long weekend a couple of weeks (month?) in advance, fly home, and then return for it later and continue to the rally. Might work for some people.

Finally, as far as location is concerned, if we are not worried about a super campground, we might look at a county fairgrounds. It would probably mean dry camping, but they could expand/contract an area to accomodate however many of us show up, without us having to commit to a number far in advance. And, they are everywhere!

OK, as promised, I'll shut up now!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479

We would consider fitting it into part of a vacation next year. We're heading for SD this summer and next year if it was somewhere within reach, we would fit it in.

Pete's right, getting there can be half the fun, we love to travel.

PDX is right, planning would have to start soon, whoever can make it, makes it, the rest can be jealous and make the next one









Mike


----------



## vdub

No worries either way for us. We should be fully retired by then, so pick a spot and we'll be there.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Or wait until summer 07' when I take my 2 month Sabbatical...I'll be all over the country then!!


----------



## Thor

PDX is right. (well said by the way)

My travel plans to the national rally would be apart of the "rally". Just think of the camp fire stories we would all have travelling 1000+ miles. Something is bound to happen. My family was thinking about 3 day trip to the rally and 3-4 days at the rally and another 3 days home (different route). I thought was to make a vacation out of the rally and explore the country side there and back.

For example, this year it is off to Cape Cod for us which is a min 12hrs drive each way (I do not how long pulling a TT). 1st stop will be somewhere in the 1000 island area followed by a visit to our friends in Solvay for a 4th of July party then head east to the Cape and stop somewhere along the way. The return trip we will figure out along the way.

So the for a National Rally we could have meeting placing along the way and the closer we got to the Rally location the bigger the road trip would become. It also would give a chance for people to meet and not continue if they had other plans.

As the thread develops a separate planning committee would be the way to go









Just my 2 cents

Thor


----------



## Roloaddict

Gotta love the interest and intent behind your idea PDXDoug, but BBB makes a strong point that you need to keep in mind as you go forward with your plans. This is another DW that doesn't do long drives either.

Some of us bought our Outbacks to get away from the "everyday stuff" like commuting, etc. It would be a big trip and a big time and financial committment for most of us.

Had a great time meeting the Outbackers at the NW rally and would love to meet others, but need to put the DH first and get him out fishing and camping not driving. So good luck with the plans and take lots of pics.
Camp On!
H.


----------



## vdub

I'm kind of with PDX. There's going to be some who can make it and some who can't. We need to pick a spot, pick a date, and drive a stake in the ground. Then, go from there.


----------



## BigBadBrain

All the local rallies required someone saying "Here it is, are you in or out?"

We need to pick a place and month and work the details later.

Who leads?

BBB


----------



## vdub

I would say a time frame of 1-15August. That will meet most school schedules and gives new outbackers time to work out any bugs before hitting the road on a longer trip.

I would also think that the location should be relatively close to an active outbacker, so that we had a personal rep who could talk to the owners or managers of the camp ground. Having a rep on site would probably help a whole lot with respect to nailing down a bank of sites.

And, I think we should keep it simple. Maybe a potluck (or Mongolian BBQ?), maybe some door prizes (torque wrench, roof protector, awning mat, outbacker gear, etc), but nothing really extravagant that requires a lot of prep work. Maybe a mod day where we talk about the various mods each of us have done and then go look at them. Basically, just meet in order to meet each other and have a good time.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

We are not afraid of long trips either. This year we are going to Santa Fe (6 hours towing) and Palo Duro (9 hours towing). And then we have the BIG trip. 10 days of camping. Castle Rock to Lamar, CO to Palo Duro, TX to Abilene, TX to Round Rock, TX...and then back!

Randy


----------



## vdub

We're taking a trip in Jun to Pasadena and San Jose. It will be about 2,500 miles when complete.


----------



## Thor

Well if everyone does not mind I will nail the 1st stake in the ground.

Bissels or Sherkston Shores - They are in Ontario within 15 - 20 min of the Horseshoe falls. Both parks are big enough and have high ratings in Woodalls. Beaches, water parks, lots to do for young and young at heart. The Niagara Region is beautiful, wine country, lots to do at the falls for the kids and Casinos in the evening for the adults. Bike trails are plentiful and also great canoeing. Niagara on the Lake is has the cuties shopping district one has ever seen.

I live within 3.5hrs of both parks so visiting them should not be a problem.

So what next...maybe nail a few stakes down and take a vote?????









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

As ccol as it would be for a national rally, I like Thor s idea of going to a rally 'in' your vacation. I think you might need a week or more just to meet everyone if there are 100 Outbackers, and then maybe a little disappointment if you forgot someone. A National rally, I would try to figure out a way to go, but if regional rallies are planned with enough notice, it would be fun to make those as well no matter where you are from.

ps Camping479 Just realized dinner for wife is on the fri of rally, so......if trailer is here by that weekend We will plan to make it to the rally for sat nite at least.


----------



## camping479

Sounds good John, hope you can make it.

Mike


----------



## vdub

Niagra sounds real nice, but I think it puts the rally out of reach for most of the west coast. Not because it is too far, but because many people simply don't have enough vacation time to go that far. Believe we need to stick with some a little more centralized.


----------



## PDX_Doug

I would agree that - at least for a first national rally - we need a more central location. Once the event is established, I think a full across the country trip would be an easier sell.

On taking a look at the map, it would seem to me, that the ideal location would be Colorado. It is not in the exact middle of the country, but close enough, and the choices of park locations are almost endless (and beautiful!).

A ROUND TRIP to, say Denver, from various locations would be:

Boston = 3,898 miles
Chigago = 1,992
Dallas = 1,562
Los Angeles = 1,059
New York = 3,542
Orlando = 3,630
Portland = 2,476
San Francisco = 2,470
Seattle = 2,614

Anyplace more towards the middle of the country would be fine as well, I just don't have any personal experience with what is available there.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim

Colorado would be do-able for me from the Los Angeles area. I think that about 500 miles per day would be our towing limit. So theoretically (and we all know how that can go!) I could make this trip with a single overnight stay along the way and arrive late afternoon on the second day.

On a side note, after reading about the PNW Outbackers rally I find myself feeling left out and really wanting to meet up with as many of you as possible! Looks like that rally was a great success and the thought of an even bigger national version sounds like alot of fun. You've all become sort of a disconnected family and I look forward to meeting you all someday


----------



## vdub

I would think we would want to choose a location based on serious interest. Many people have not disclosed their location in their profile, so maybe we need a poll to find out what kind of "serious" interest exists from who and where from. Then we try to centralize based on the poll. That would give the most opportunity to the most folks. I'll make up a poll, but we want to keep the discussion on this thread.


----------



## dsrede2go

I have been following this thread for awhile.

My wife & I are both retired and ARE interested in attending a national OUTBACKERS rally in 2006. (In May we will be attending our very first rally of any kind - the NE gathering in New York State.)

Since we are retired, we admittedly do have more flexibility than most of you.

I recognize that THOR's "1st stake in the ground" may have been a bit too far east of center, but it was a starting point!

I also agree with "vdub" 's point that determining "serious" interest is







of our consideration.

*Is there as place just a "tad" further east than CO?*

Dave in the Finger Lakes ...


----------



## vdub

OK, folks, I started a poll. Located here......


----------



## BigBadBrain

Vdub,
Is there a way to keep the poll current so it will show up on the View New Posts search? Otherwise, people might miss it (or would they?)

BBB


----------



## vdub

Theoretically, yes. It's called "pinning". According to the board docs "Pinning will display the topic above the rest of topics on the topic view page." However, we have a fair number of topics pinned and I have yet to see one actually pop to the top consistently. Maybe I am looking in all the wrong places -- help me Rhonda.

I will discuss with Vern and the other mods to see if,

1) I just don't get it...
2) Pinning is not working?
3) I am expecting too much from pinning?

The one topic that I do see at the top of the list consistently is "the recall". Not sure if it is pinned or if something else was done to it. However, just 2 weeks ago we "pinned" the outbacker gear message, but I haven't actually seen the post in a while -- so I need remedial training or something.


----------



## vdub

Hmmm, I think I figured out "pinning". It works, but not what I expected. It appears that pinning only puts the topic at the top for a particular forum. If you go to that forum, say rallies, then the national rally will be at the top. However, if you immediately go to "view new posts" or "view active posts" (as I do), then pinning seems to do nothing. Big bummer! I wish there was a way to get the topic pinned to the "view new posts" area.


----------



## TomTomLab

Kansas City, Mo would be more central US. Has anyone thought of a Large Dealership in the central part of the country that would want to sponsor the rally or even a Camping World? Also might want to do two events...Western and Eastern Rally on Consective weeks. Get Keystone to Join in and that way they can visit both rallys in the time alotted. They could visit with a large number of Outback owners who could make the trip.Some folks could even make it to both.. Try two small rallys to start and while there put together a team to plan a National rally in a couple of years, when Outbackers take over the world! Just two cents thrown in. action action


----------



## vdub

Do you mean a large dealer that might have it's own campground with say 60 pull-thru sites and maybe 20 backin sites? Maybe a dealer that has already been a friend of the forum? Hmmm, trying to think if one like that might be around.....







Maybe here


----------



## BigBadBrain

Huh. Imagine that.


----------



## Not Yet

vdub said:


> Do you mean a large dealer that might have it's own campground with say 60 pull-thru sites and maybe 20 backin sites? Maybe a dealer that has already been a friend of the forum? Hmmm, trying to think if one like that might be around.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe here
> [snapback]32868[/snapback]​


That looks good.

A few distances to Carthage MO

San Diego 1586
Seattle 2082
Boston 1528
Atlanta 838
Washington DC 1139

Okay Ken, is this a good stake in the ground?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Open house and a bunch of happy owners hanging around for 'discounted rate'







Who knows, some people might want to do a trade in.

Vdub.. another mileage comparison?
1244 for me


----------



## vdub

Here's how it would stack up for miles....

jollytown -- 744
newark -- 1221
hotlanta -- 835
san antonio -- 697
seattle -- 2036
portland -- 1944
los angeles -- 1561


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

759 miles from Castle Rock, CO to Carthage, MO. And what a NICE drive through the middle of Kansas that will be!










One question...how do you figure only 744 miles from ND (Jolly Town)? Mapquest shows Bismarck, ND to Carthage, MO at 937 miles.

Randy


----------



## Fire44

Smyrna DE to Carthage MO.............1200 miles

I don't know if I can talk my wife into that trip....but I can try. Maybe if we could caravan out from the east coast she will go for it.

It is a long trip but I might be able to work it in.

I did notice that 25% of the people responding to the poll are from the east.....










Gary


----------



## vdub

I noticed that as well. I suspect it's because no matter where you go in the west, it's a long haul.....


----------



## PDX_Doug

Well...

I have to be honest, it's a longer haul than I would like. And my one brief experience in the area (Springfield, MO.) was less than appealing. The day before I arrived twin tornados had come through town and split to either side of the hotel I was staying in (The residents thought it was great fun!).

But in the interest of democracy and fairness to all, it is not a bad location. Let's look into it and see how it shakes out. Anybody live in the vicinity?

One request though, can we determine exactly when tornado season is? and avoid it! We all know about The Big Guy's sense of humor when it comes to mobile homes and such!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Drifter

Wow, that's 215 miles from Wichita. I dunno....









The area around Carthage is very Pretty. Tornadoes aren't that fond of the rolling hills of MO (but you can have them anywhere, anytime. Right Seatle?). I don't recall August being all that hot in the Ozarks, but, it does get humid.

I would be proud to associate with the good people attending the first National Outback Rally.

drifter

Where's Coachlight RV Sales on this? Speakup guy, would love to hear your thoughts. What would it take to make it happen?


----------



## BigBadBrain

Would be like a recreation of the great boyhood trips of yesteryear to see Grandpa in Mo. I could do that.

Would drive my kids crazy with "I remember when..."


----------



## TomTomLab

The Original "BASS PRO SHOP" is in Springfield, MO and also Branson, Mo is the "Tourist Trap" of the Mid-West. Lots of shows and things to do if your going to make a vacation out of the deal.

Let's throw four dates out on the table and do a poll on which one works best. The problem in the south with August is that many schools around here have started back the first week of August. July will be hot, but I can make it with the Kid'os and wifee. I can help call around for some parking space or agenda things.

Who is the main Outbacker that we need to coordinate with?? I am a follower or can help lead.

Tom


----------



## tdvffjohn

I think we better wait until Coachlight RV jumps in. If they are interested let them throw the dates out there.

action Hello Coachlight.....................


----------



## mswalt

Man, I'd love to get to see y'all..Just think of all the Outbacks we could "tour". It'd be like an RV show with all y'all's mods and such!

If there's any way I can make it, I'm there. I'm sure I could work it into a vacation. Also, I have family in Northern Arkansas and in Kansas City.

Mark


----------



## TomTomLab

Bass Pro Shop In Kansas City, Mo Link

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.CFP...D=94&storeID=15

Awesome day trip! action


----------



## TomTomLab

Branson Info:

http://www.branson.com/

http://www.bransontourismcenter.com/

http://www.bransontourismcenter.com/ This is the Chamber of Commerce site.

Branson is 95 miles from Carthage, Mo
Springfield, Mo is 59 Miles from Carthage, Mo

Carthage Town Home page http://www.discoverourtown.com/TownPage.php?Town=566

Does Coachlight guy read our emails?? sunny


----------



## TomTomLab

I bet we could get the Chamber of Commerce and the Tourism Dept to help out with everything and even get local town support.

http://www.visit-carthage.com/intro.htm

Chamber.. 107 East Third Street, Carthage, MO 64836, 417-358-2373, Provides visitor and relocation information.


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales

Our campground does about 70 club's ayear in our park form small to large. We have two meeting rooms for games and dinners. We don't have a swiming pool or playground for the kids. Clubs are alway welcome in our park. Clubs get a discount on camping fees. All site are full Hookup with 50/30/Water and Sewer. There is NO shower house or public restrooms in the park. We have Cable TV at most sites and we are now wireless internet in the park. Bass Pro is about an hour away. Branson and Table Rock Lake is about 1 1/2 hours away. I will try my best to answer any questions that you have about the meeting. If I can help please contact me thru here or 1-800-799-7444

Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thanks Ken.

Pick possible dates or objections, any volunteers to run it. I will be willing to help anyone, Either here or somewhere. Start a poll...Yes or No?


----------



## Thor

I have been bouncing in & out of this thread. Have we picked a location yet...State????
















Sorry for me asking, but the thread is starting to get long.

Thor


----------



## Drifter

Thor,
Yes, Coachlight RV in Carthage, MO. Now looking for a date.

drifter


----------



## tdvffjohn

Was suggested and Coachlight posted his info. Still wide open but they are a possibility.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Duration? Someone mentioned 3 or 4 days. Sounds good to me but would depend on how many look to be coming.

70 slots sounds like a low number for the potential that this group could manage by then.

BBB


----------



## NDJollyMon

Yea...and if that Y-Guy shows up with that RAMPAGE...RAPTORADE, or whatever it is...he'll need half a dozen spaces!









Personally...I think we should ask Vern what his opinion is. Afterall, he's the reason we all want to get together.

We gotta start somewhere. Where are we going to find a campground with 1,003+ hookups? (as I'm sure everyone will be there!)









Seriously, Missouri sounds fine to me.


----------



## Not Yet

NDJollyMon said:


> Yea...and if that Y-Guy shows up with that RAMPAGE...RAPTORADE, or whatever it is...he'll need half a dozen spaces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally...I think we should ask Vern what his opinion is. Afterall, he's the reason we all want to get together.
> 
> We gotta start somewhere. Where are we going to find a campground with 1,003+ hookups? (as I'm sure everyone will be there!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, Missouri sounds fine to me.
> [snapback]33136[/snapback]​


Speaking of Vern, maybe we should just converge on his newly renovated home. What better way to show our appreciation than to hold the rally where it is most convenient to him. The first rally should be the Vern rally.

Jared


----------



## Drifter

Sorry tdvffjohn,

Just trying to drive the stake somewhere. Thought it might be better to be positive and drive the stake now and move on than make no decision. It can always be changed.

We seem to have a lot of nominations how about some decisions? Is it poll time again?

drifter


----------



## Thor

Speaking of Vern, maybe we should just converge on his newly renovated home. What better way to show our appreciation than to hold the rally where it is most convenient to him. The first rally should be the Vern rally.

Jared
[snapback]33137[/snapback]​[/quote]

Location sound good to me.

Thor


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales

Here is some information on our campground. Club rates are $19 a night with full hookups (50 and 30 amp),cable tv and wireless internet. Our club house has A/C and is included with clubs. We can get several restaurants to cater meals if needed. Most of our sites are about 60 feet in length. We can double up on most sites to allow for more units. Around Cathage theres a lot of Civil War information, Home of Precious Monents Chapel and one of the last drive-in theatres on the famous route 66 with movies showing thru October each year. For more information on Cathage visit www.visit-carthage.com Our campground at this point is open for Aug 2006 except for the week of 20th thru 26th.

Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

"Muhzurah" sounds good to us! Never been there. Moving east will make it more difficult for PNW and west coast Outbackers to make it, but if more folks from the eastern half are interested, makes sense.

Randy


----------



## vdub

Wow, Ken, that is great!

I have been sitting here starring at this message for about an hour now wondering if I should pull the trigger.









I'm going to step out on a limb and all you guys can throw darts as appropriate (DW will probably be the first).









Ken, Could you tentively pencil us in for 1-4Aug06 -- that will be Tues thru Friday, so will be bounded by a couple weekends?

That type of schedule would minimize vacation time for those who could travel totally on a weekend. Of course, it penalizes those who are real close because they have to take vacation time in order to attend. However, this will at least start the ball rolling and we can adjust later, as necessary, if possible. The date/location may not be ideal for a lot of folks, but we have to start somewhere. Half the fun of something like this is simply getting there and camping along the way. All the LA folks could take Route 66 clear to Carthage -- cool.

BBB, we need to get a committee togeather. I will happily serve, but with the understanding that next summer may be bad for us. We will be going thru the retirement transition, quitting my job around 1July, selling the house, putting furniture in storage, etc. So things may not work out for us. Other than that, we are good to go.

Vern, you reading this?

If anyone feels that something here is totally off-base, please speak up.


----------



## TomTomLab

Those dates are as good as any and will give me time to get there and enjoy some time along the road. Once we get a majority or enough interested to secure the dates with Coachlight. We would need to decide on a deposit (like one nights rates $19 + $5 or $10 for admin fees to cover whatever arises). We can challenge Coachlight to open up a Checking account to handle the monies or something like that? We could even use Paypal to Outbackers site?

After that I believe the next thing we need to do is to contact Keystone and invite (force them) to join in in a big way to promote and get involved on thier level. Then we could start knock on emails and doors for vendors and Outbackers to join in. It would be neat to have a couple sessions with Industry leaders to bring us upto date with what is coming down the pike?

Does any one have a email that gets response back from Keystone or Coachlight Owners have any connections in the top floor at Keystone, if they did not get fired?

Just a rambling......
Tom H action


----------



## TomTomLab

[In Fact Keystone/Outback should sponsor teh rally with a dinner on Thursday night and give away a New 2006 Outback!! We would let them put thier signage on it for a year to promote the freebee









I must stop the rambling, I am beginning to get excited!


----------



## BigBadBrain

vdub said:


> BBB, we need to get a committee togeather.Â I will happily serve, but with the understanding that next summer may be bad for us.Â
> [snapback]33243[/snapback]​


Does that mean I've been elected or just nominated or did I volunteer somewhere along the way?

I think, if we go through this thread we can find those who've expressed most interest in the NOR and include them in the process (members of the committee). Clearly Ken is our local representative on the committee.

First thing we need to do is establish a process for handling the whole matter. We have a where, a when, a what, and to limited degree the who. The real challenge will be looking for sponsors, contacting Keystone, and possibly organizing some events during the week (I promise, I won't lobby for a magic campfire). In addition, someone to lead the charge on the actual organization (money, who has what hookup, where to park the USS Raptor, catering, etc.).

Probably, the hard part is over but those details can be a real nightmare. Can't rely entirely on Ken just because he's there, it's too much for one person.

Also, building a username, real name, contact list for firm and potential attendees may be the hardest part. Vdub, as moderator you might be best suited for that role.

Volunteers?

BBB

Tom TomLab,
I suspect if we get enough folks committed to the plan we could get interest from the head of the division in Keystone (do they still call it the LiteWay division?) that manufactures Outbacks. We could establish a significant contact through one or two folks on the forum to keep it tidy and they should respond well. Something for their newsletter for sure.


----------



## vdub

> Does that mean I've been elected or just nominated or did I volunteer somewhere along the way?


Pick one!









Before we get too far down the road, we need to remember that at this point everything is notional. I think we need some official blessing from Ken, Vern, et al.

A committee of 4 or 5 would probably be enough. And, they are going to have to be a decision making body. Some tough decisions will need to be made and not everyone will be 100% happy. The committee will just have to do the best they can.

After getting the committee togeather, we need to figure out what resources we have available and then go from there. We may not have room for vendors, but then, again, we might, so we need to proceed slowly.


----------



## Thor

Vdub

So far the dates work for me. It looks like I will need the weekend on either side for travelling. Any idea on road distance Toronto, Ont to National Rally???

I know the direction west & south







of me









Thor


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Use a site like MapQuest.com to get an idea of the distance between your city and Carthage, MO.

Randy


----------



## Highlander96

It is 1110 miles from Baltimore.........I am seriously considering it. We just need to convince the DW to make the two + day drive with two little ones.







Looks like I am going to install a DVD palyer in the TV. I guess it was coming.









The dates in August look good. DW is a teacher and she will be back in school around 21 August.









Keep the info coming!

Tim action


----------



## tdvffjohn

I use a ac/dc television for travelling with my girls. They have head phones so I do not have to listen to Barney, Shrek etc, over and over. When I arrive at the campground the tv goes in the camper, sorta double duty. Then I will use the headphones if I want to watch the news late when someone is sleeping.


----------



## vdub

Toronto is about 1,064. For me, the distance is 1,815. BBB is close to the being the furthest at 2,036.


----------



## BigBadBrain

DW is waffling. I can put on my sad face and convince her though I think.









Would be interesting to see if a caravan of Outbackers from one region would be feasible. Any other NW Outbackers thinking about it?

BBB


----------



## tdvffjohn

You have to come BBB, your fans want to meet you


----------



## Highlander96

The wife just came in from school and I think I have her locked in!
















BBB.......It is a long way.....Hope we can all meet.

A caravan sounds good.

Maybe the east coast folk could meet up around Breezewood on the PA TPK. and we could caravan.

Any takers??????

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug

BBB,

I was thinking the same thing. We could meet up someplace close, and then gradually add additional families to the caravan as we move across the country. By the time we get MO, we could be quite a sight!









Plus, with as long a drive as us PNW'ers are looking at, we could do some great camping along the way. The kids would love it!









One thing from my position however, if we go, the rally will have to be just a stop of a more extended trip. If this is a non-stop blast from the coast to Mo, and back, PDX_Shannon will never go for it. Plan a few significant stops along the way, and I think I can close the deal. This will, of course, make for a longer trip. But all in all, I think it would be more fulfilling.

Maybe a Northern route on the way over, through Yellowstone. And a Southern route on the way back (Southern Utah, Grand Canyon). Taking the time of course to spend a couple days here and there to relax/explore.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

I can see it now, 10 Outbacks all together and every 15 min one of the kids says I GOTTA GO NOW, but I didn t have to go 10 min ago. My girls to it to me every time.


----------



## BigBadBrain

tdvffjohn; Ziplock bags!









Doug,
That was really weird, I was thinking the same route. I agree, it has to be a trip with a bunch to do coming and going. 400 mile days, 2 night stays?

On that route we could swing by Spokane and pick up Camper Andy, Sexy Momma, Vdub (unless he wants to meet the OR caravan), Y-Guy...

Oregon folks could follow the L&C trail and meet us in Montana. We could take Yellowstone by storm.

BBB


----------



## NDJollyMon

Are we there yet?


----------



## PDX_Doug

BBB,

You know what they say... Great minds think alike!









Can you imagine about 20 of us all pulling into some poor, unsuspecting, Outback dealer at the same time. Because one of us is out of chemicals?









Doug


----------



## Fire44

Highlander,

If I can talk my DW into the 2 day drive we might be in....the caravan idea sounds good. I always like to have a friend incase of trouble. I will see what I can do with the wife.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96

Fire44 said:


> Highlander,
> 
> If I can talk my DW into the 2 day drive we might be in....the caravan idea sounds good. I always like to have a friend incase of trouble. I will see what I can do with the wife.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]33470[/snapback]​


I really would not mind a drafting partner on the PA turnpike. I HATE that road. Fortunately, we can get off at the New Stanton exit and run 70 through Ohio. I have made the run between Baltimore and Pittsburgh, I think I could do it in my sleep.

The problem with the turnpike is it is all "cattle chutes" for about 30 miles with very small emergency pull offs!







That road is always under construction.









Work on you wife, I keep working on mine.









I figure we have our two rigs, Schuylkill Haven's own Hoot Bob????.....tdvffjohn....????

We could have four or five rigs, easy.......It would be a blast!









Tim


----------



## rennerbee

Well I haven't chimed in for a while but keep watching the posts. We are wobbling about driving that far and our transmission is having problems. So what does that mean? I bet I could get a new TV out of it AND attend!







I think a caravan would be GREAT! Fun and more security. There's no down side to it! sunny


----------



## camping479

I think we'll be in, the drive shouldn't be problem. Haven't talked to the DW yet, but I'm the boss, what I say goes









Mike


----------



## Fire44

I am the boss also....when the wife is not home









It looks like we might have us a convoy!!! (If the bosses say it is ok)


----------



## Highlander96

Yeah,

I like to think I am the boss.









I just make the money and hand it over. In turn, she keeps me straight and stays out of my hair (doesn't nag about my boat or competitive shooting hobbies).









I am really looking forward to this. I used to have a rule that if it was over 300 miles, I was on a plane. Oh well, I will still use that rule for work.









Camping479: Would you take I-80 over or would you come down to I-76/70?

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon

This topic is getting some serious hits! If that's any indication....the rally will be packed!









"Look's like we got ourselves a CONVOY."







(remember that tune?)


----------



## camping479

Tim,

I think either route would be okay with us. If we were all going to try and meet up somewhere, we would follow what's best for everyone. We may though try and work it in with our whole vacation plans next year so we may be coming up or down from someplace in the midwest.

I make the money and hand it over too, seems to be the trend. I like to let the DW think she has some control over something









Mike


----------



## Not Yet

I will have to wait until I get to up to West Point this summer to see what my schedule is like but if I can swing it I will join in the NE convoy.

Jared


----------



## Thor

You miss a single day from this topic and your are 3 pages behind







.

Thanks for the distants. It will be just over 1100miles for me because I live about 1hrs east of TO. Still by the sound of things I really do not have it that far compared to most.

Convoy -- Well I will be heading west thru Detroit. At this point I can continue west or head south before turning west. I will take the route that ensure that I meet another Outbacker along the way.

The idea of contacting Keystone for some support, is a great







. They would benefit from us gathering. I will start sending emails out to some RV mags. to see what kind of interest I can spark.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thor is right, I went to Carlisle Pa today for the automotive flea mkt and wow a lot to read.

I informed DW of next summers plans and did not get a negative response, so







. We will make it part of a vacation trip also. It looks like from NJ the best route is 80 w and in Ohio work our way to 70 and so on and so on. 1244 miles

Convoy would be fun.

BBB Ziplocks bags for girls


----------



## Highlander96

John,

Are you in Somerset County? We'll meet you somewhere in Ohio.........They it is convoy time!

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain

Brook,
Hope everything works out - we have a vehicle (thankfully not the TV) and it is working suboptimally right now. DW is worried we might have to replace it.

tdvffjohn,
Sure, ziplocks work (hey if there isn't an alternative, they WILL work).

Seems like the convoy idea is catching on. Would be like organizing mini-rallies and then traveling across the country with them getting bigger and bigger. With wireless, we could even chart progress on the forum and at least include others who might not be able to attend virtually.

For those wondering if anyone is trying to organize this herd of cats (it was hinted at earlier), there are a number of emails and PMs being exchanged to try and determine an approach to this. As everyone can probably see already, there will be a lot of different pieces that must be managed. For example, organizing the convoy/caravan idea will fall to regional folks to make reservations and coordinate with travellers from the region. For the NOR itself, it will take a fair abount of coordintation with building lists of folks and assuring reservations - this was particularly challenging for jnk36jnk for the NW Spring Rally but not for the obvious reasons. The biggest problem was associating names with usernames and contact info. I had similar problems with the shirts (maybe Thor and CastleRockOutbackers had different experience witht he shirts). On a national scale this could be a significant effort and it would pay to explore how to do it in the most expedient way. Trying to find a common idea of what the NOR should be will be another significant effort and pulling it all together even more significant. So, be patient, the organization of this effort will take time and require a lot of volunteer time from those who will be involved. Hopefully there is enough trust on the forum that we will try and be open and forthright about what is going on so people CAN be patient (on this forum I don't think there is a question in this regard but it probably needed to be said).

BBB


----------



## tdvffjohn

Bergen County


----------



## Guest

Well, I'm definitely the Boss at my house. I know because my DW said that I could be














.

If I understand correctly, the 2006 Outbackers.com National Rally is scheduled for August 1-4 in Carthage, MO at the Coachlight Campground. If this is not correct, someone inform me ASAP. I'm planning to be there, and I have to start making plans now because of my work schedule.

I think that the convoy idea is a good one for this long of a trip (~1165 for me). I think that we have enough for a comfortable size convoy from the Richmond and Tidewater Virginia area.









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## dougdogs

Highlander96 said:


> I really would not mind a drafting partner on the PA turnpike. I HATE that road. Fortunately, we can get off at the New Stanton exit and run 70 through Ohio. I have made the run between Baltimore and Pittsburgh, I think I could do it in my sleep.
> 
> The problem with the turnpike is it is all "cattle chutes" for about 30 miles with very small emergency pull offs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That road is always under construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work on you wife, I keep working on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure we have our two rigs, Schuylkill Haven's own Hoot Bob????.....tdvffjohn....????
> 
> We could have four or five rigs, easy.......It would be a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]33474[/snapback]​


 action As much as I dislike the turnpike, it is a better option than the KaClump-KaClump-Kaclump pounding you get from the cement slabs on route 80 through PA

Morris county NJ here!


----------



## NDJollyMon

BBB...you sound like a take charge guy. I hope you have volunteered to take charge!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Jolly,
I've volunteered to get things rolling. If it turns out I can help, I will. Main reason for 'taking charge' is really just to get things going in the right direction and create some momentum. If we don't get it going early, this will become a nightmare for those who eventually have to make it work.

I guess the NW spring rally surprised me with how tough it was to keep everything straight and a LOT of work came from Dean and Jodi that would have left us in a real mess if we hadn't started early and had someone jump in and get it going.

Folks are going to have to invest substantially in this in both $ and vacation time so I think it will pay us back to organize a bit now to assure success then.

I'm looking forward to this trip and I want to take some early steps to make sure it happens. As Sensei points out, a lot of folks need the details NOW to be able to plan for this. I'm also going to have a little negotiating time to take the better part of a month off (the rally will be one part of our total vacation) during the summer - that is prime proposal effort time for me. We are only talking 14 months from now, for a rally with 70-100 Outbacks, that's not a lot of time to get coordinated.

Besides, I'm a power hungry glory grabber!









BBB


----------



## tdvffjohn

Has any one called the campground to see what needs to be done to drive the stake in the ground?? If not....................(I will reget this I know







) I will. Let me know.


----------



## vdub

We're handling it. Give a few days....


----------



## tdvffjohn

I half assumed that so..... let me know what I can do to help on the east coast.
Willing Volunteer.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Suggestion... (Oh, Gawd, here he goes again!)

I've noticed this forum has a chat room function. I don't know if it has ever been used, but perhaps an open 'meeting' could be scheduled in a chat room.

Those interested could attend, and we could discuss some of the issues in real time. Maybe get a steering committee (A life form with eight or more legs, and no brain ) set.

Future 'meetings' could be scheduled as appropriate.

Just a thought.

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: How about next Sunday evening, say 8:00PM EDT (5:00PM PDT). Just to get things rolling.


----------



## mswalt

I am getting excited!!!!!!!














Is it too early to be that way?









Mark


----------



## Guest

To quote a great philosopher "Are we there yet??"

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales

What is needed is to come up with a shcedule of what your wanting to do with price information for everyone. Put a list of the total price so everyone knows up front. Like Camping 19 x 4or so, Catered meals # of nights if needed. There is a lot of sight seeing around this area that people can go on there own thru the day and get together in the evening. You could put a golf game together one afternoon for all thats interested. We have a wonderful 18 hole course in Carthage. If you would like I can put some prices together for cartered meals. But I need to know how many meals would be needed. When this is done we can put together a registration letter to be sent out to every that interested in coming. When this is done and the letters are coming back we can get a better idea of the number of units and people that are coming to have fun. I with help with others from this group to get things put together on this end here in Carthage. If anyone wants to contact me direct please do.

Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales
1-800-799-7444
[email protected]


----------



## mswalt

Thanks, Ken.

FYI.............if there's more room needed, RV Park Hunter also lists the Big Red Barn RV Resort in Carthage.........65 more sites, full hook-ups. Don't know anything about them, but website looks pretty good.









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn

Since it is not written in stone yet, any chance of moving the date one week either way? It is the same date of the truck show in Carlisle, Pa. Just asking, either way I am planning on making it to Mo.


----------



## 1stTimeAround

THIS IS AWESOME!!!!!!!
















I'm with Sensai, I bet the VA Outbacker folks can get together and plan a "rolling party" all the way to MO. We'll be sure to pack our hospitality, along with several coolers!!!
















I too will have to clear this with the "boss", but I think it is doable (is that really a word?)! I would love to meet you guys and gals and think my family would have a blast!!

I haven't looked up mileage yet but I don't care, Missouri, here I come!!!

Jason


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Wow, I haven't checked this thread since my last post in it, somewhere back on page 3 I think. I'm certainly going to make every effort to attend this one.

Oh, honey......how would you like to go to Missouri for vacation next year instead of Disney.....oops! I forgot about that trip. Ok, let me take a look at the calendar and see if we can move some things. If so, Mickey and Big MO for us next summer.

Tim


----------



## Thor

By the interested genreated ... I think we all need to buy a CB for the convoy.

10-4 Good Buddie









Thor


----------



## mswalt

Tim,

You could always just buy a Mickey suit and pretend y'all are in Florida!









Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Only problem is, the kids have been promised Mickey for a year now. We were originally going to go down in Feb '06, but some conflicts in school vacations (wife is a teacher in one district, and son will be 1st grader in another, vacations aren't the same). So we started looking for the summer. August has better rates then July, so we were planning first or second week of August.

Maybe we will make the next National Rally.

Tim


----------



## vdub

We have contacted Ken, we're forming a committee, but we still need to discuss with vern. So far it looks like it's a go for Carthage, 1-4Aug06, however, there are some loose ends that still need to be addressed. Hang in there, we'll let you know.


----------



## Drifter

Tim,
I think Carthage is on the way from CT to Disney.







Well, maybe a LITTLE out of the way(1289 mi). Just think of it as twice the vacation you were originally planning.









drifter


----------



## Y-Guy

Well Mrs Y-Guy had a good idea for us. I have a huge YMCA Conference to attend the last part of July in Nashville so maybe we'll take a couple weeks and drive out and back to Carthage. Would let us swing by Marshall, MO where we used to live too. Humm some 4700 miles to make that drive, air flight is sounding pretty darn good


----------



## tdvffjohn

Ya think Vern will be finished with the remodeling by then?


----------



## eyeguy

This rally is sounding better all the time. I have family in Springfield MO and visit often. There is plenty to do and see with in a couple hours drive, the Ozarks are a nice place to visit.









I just have a couple comments for what it is worth. We always avoid going in July and August as it is hotter than &%$!. With 90% humidity. However, since many of us have kids I realize that we need to plan around school vacations. Since we do have kids it would be nice if the campground had some activities for the little ones. I am sure that Coachlight Recreational Vehicle Park is very nice. The thought of spending three or four hot and humid days in a campground with no pool, no park, no access to a lake or river does not sound like the ideal location for a family vacation. There are several large lakes in the general area , I know some of them (Table Rock lake) have swimming areas and rent boats and jet skiâ€™s. I sure we have member in that area that could help find a location with more activities. Like I said I am not slamming Coachlight. At least for me it would be nice after traveling for many days, to be able to stay close to the campground for a couple days and not have to drive to find activities.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Y-Guy said:


> Well Mrs Y-Guy had a good idea for us. I have a huge YMCA Conference to attend the last part of July in Nashville so maybe we'll take a couple weeks and drive out and back to Carthage. Would let us swing by Marshall, MO where we used to live too. Humm some 4700 miles to make that drive, air flight is sounding pretty darn good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]33947[/snapback]​


Wow! Better start saving for the USS FUEL BILL! Those quads will come in handy if you run out of gas!









~note to self...don't forget VILLAGE PEOPLE CD.


----------



## 4CHACS

Eveguy is right, Missouri is HOT AND HUMID in July and August. We're from St. Louis and camp in Branson every year over the 4th and we spend most of the time in the water! There is also SO much to do there. I know Carthage is a small town and I am not familiar with the area, so I can't even say if there is a waterpark around. When families are driving 1000's of miles to get here, are they going to want to take a 2 hour drive to the lake?

I know the whole point is to meet, socialize, etc., But I for one, am not happy when my kids aren't happy, and it is, still, a family vacation. Especially for those who are taking a week or more for this.

Although I have a lot going on right now, just say the word and i will look in to some Branson campgrounds.

Just my 2 cents,
Tina


----------



## vdub

All valid points! Once we get the committee togeather, we will consider all of this stuff. Kids, of course, are a big issue as they do require constant entertainment and that has already under consideration. We'll do the best we can. We have received the go ahead by Vern and Ken at Coachlight is pitching in as well. I think we'll pull this thing off and hopefully we will have fun and learn from the experience. Besides, I think everyone is anxious to see Y's 2-acre-trailer, USS Raptor.


----------



## wingnut

Hey Y'all

Sounds like a lot fun. Plus the DW's family is close. For me anytime I can get that close to the birth place of







BASS PRO







I'm in!


----------



## vdub

Yeap, I'm getting excited, too and it's over a year away.







I'm even looking at what my route might be. Rally Route

We will probably attend the Life on Wheels Rally in Moscow, ID and then head directly to Carthage.


----------



## California Jim

From Cerritos, CA

Total Est. Time: 23 hours, 26 minutes Total Est. Distance: 1565.69 miles









Lions & tigers & bears....OH MY!

I may have to put the wife & little ones on a plane and drive it solo, so......CONVOY! Then at least I won't be alone


----------



## BigBadBrain

Vdub,
I don't suppose you can wrangle a defense contractor stay at some of those bases eh? Maybe defense contractors are the LAST bunch they'd like to see.

Last time I went to Mountain Home I got the royal welcome. They even had a brass name plate for me (although it had my brother's name on it - we're going to have to start a thread on brothers).

Looks like a nice route. I'm thinking that PDX_Doug had the right idea: I-90 through Spokane, over to Billings and south through Yellowstone with a couple day layover in a park between Yellowstone and Jackson Hole. From there south to pick up the path you have laid out to drop into Mo. On the return head west to Utah and through the canyonlands (Bryce, Grand Canyon route), across the desert and into Ca. Stop to see the BIG trees, do Lassen (pass on Yosemite at that time of year), Crater lake, and up I-5 to home.

Three or four weeks should do it.

BBB


----------



## Thor

BBB

Got your PM and replied. Thanks

West Coast Outbackers - I like the idea of a Rally route that makes a loop. You do not see the same trees twice.

OK North Eastern Outbackers - Anyone game for the same?? I can cross the border in Buffalo or Detroit. Detroit will be quicker but I can head south sooner if there are other rally goers.









Thor


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Rally Route Loop is a great idea. I'll go out through southern Kansas and come back through northern Kansas. Looking forward to the variety of scenery along that route.










Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn

Can t resist ,, Variety in Kansas, corn, corn and more corn.

I know what you meant


----------



## Thor

Kansas - I always thought beside corn ... ribs & steak are supposed to be outstanding. Well I have had Steak in Texas and it will tough to beat.









Thor

PS - Some has to say it - Wizard of Oz "We're not in Kansas anymore"


----------



## vdub

No loop for us. After the rally we may head on to Florida or maybe, if it's hot, go up to Maine or Canada (I love Quebec City). Not sure, but since we will be back east already, we'll probably continue on east. Maybe Washington, DC.


----------



## Reverie

WOW! This is the longest thread I have every seen on this site. Carthage sounds OK, I just have to convince Mrs. Reverie. I might drive out by myself and cash in my frequent flyer miles to fly the family in. Any large airports nearby?

We would need to start a thread dealing with prepping your trailer for the long haul.

This should be interesting.

Reverie


----------



## camping479

What's all this talk about the men driving by themselves and flying the family in??????? Half the fun is getting there







Gotta make a family adventure out of it









Mike


----------



## vdub

Yeah, 479 is right! That really is half the fun. When we did our trip from AK to DC, we just took it easy. Only did 300 or 400 miles per day -- some days shorter, some longer. We stopped and saw things, DW always had time to fix nice dinners at night, got up when we wanted, stopped when we wanted. It was great! Kids were only 8 and 5. They still talk about the trip. You really need to experience a longer camping vacation.


----------



## mswalt

You guys talking about corn in Kansas!







I've been through Kansas several times and I don't ever remember seeing a stalk of corn.







Now grasslands and open prairie, yes! Of course, I've only gone North to Wichita and then the turnpike to KC. Nothing on the Turnpike but cattle pens. Hardly any trees, either.

Y'all want to see corn, go on through Illinois in the summer. Corn and soybeans for miles and miles.

See ya in MO! if not before.

Mark


----------



## Reverie

From a scheduling standpoint it might work out better for us. I can get vacation time but I'm not sure she can. She works for Lockheed at their Marietta plant where they build the F-22 Raptor. They are under a tremendous amount of stress to get those planes out on time so her schedule is tough.

I will need to work on her to get her to go but if I give her enough lead-time and respect her schedule she will usually hop aboard.

Reverie


----------



## Roloaddict

All this talk of driving and flying....I can just see the next mod---wings and a jet engine








H.


----------



## California Jim

Yes indeed, it's an adventure to me too, but to this particular destination I'm afraid the wife won't be as enthusiastic







I'm not even sure that she will want go









With vacation time being a limited resource she wants to spend it wisely and prefers to camp within a single days drive of home. I'm slowly working her into the need for an overnight stay to extend our range. So this trip will be a whopper! She does want to vist Yellowstone, Bryce, etc... all of which require multiday travel. But then again they are amazing destinations.

To do this trip comfortably we would need about 10 days of vacation time, 6 of which will be on the road. That's why I may be able to increase my chances if I fly her and the kids in. It's a last resort of course, and I'll really try to get the family up for a ROAD TRIP!

We also have family in St. Louis so maybe that will help.

Wish me luck!


----------



## tdvffjohn

I considered similar thought last year. Fly DW and the girls out and pick them up and camp and sitesee all the way home.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Really hope you can make it, CJ. I joined Outbackers 13 members after you did (back in the days when we were under 100 members!)

Randy


----------



## Thor

Y

Why don't you but your Raptor and your Ford on a plane and fly the works out. Think of the gas you will save with your TV









Thor


----------



## California Jim

I just checked and a fly-in will require a plane change in St. Louis with the final destination being Joplin MUNICIPAL airport (JLN). (OK VDUB, give us the history!!)

Sounds like turbo-prop territory!







I'll have to check and see how far it is from Carthage. Should be an easy drive from the campground. I could go about 3-4 days ahead of the family, set-up camp, and then pick them up from Joplin. After the rally we could then drive home together and do some sight seeing along the way home.

Randy: Indeed, we're becoming old timers fast! I would really like to meet you and all the great folks here at OB.com It would (will!) be awsome


----------



## Reverie

For us it might make sense to fly one way and tourist the other. I don't mind the drive myself but cramming a 6 and 9 year old into the back seat of an extended cab Tunra for four days might be a little much. I would love to buy an four-door but the Tundra has been paid for for two years yet I only have 48K on it. No matter how I go about it, I think the Rally will be fun.

Reverie


----------



## Highlander96

Reverie,

I can feel you pain. Our kids will be 5 and 2. What fun!!!!!!!

California Jim........There is nothing wrong with turboprops. You just get a better view!
















The trip for us is going to be around 1110 miles. A long way, yes...... However, I am really hoping we can caravan it.

The humidity in MO is not going to be any differen than the combination of smog and humidity in Baltimore. I just need to convince the wife that this will be a vacation.

I am thinking of it more as a Pilgrimage!









Tim


----------



## 1stTimeAround

Along with the 9 and 6 year old, don't forget the puppy!!!!
















I am looking at this as a "Quest", a personal voyage of self discovery and an unencumbered opportunity to spend quality time with my family. Plus outstanding possibilities of road rage, random yelling and screaming at your children mixed in with some serious threats of physical violence!! Now, THAT'S a vacation!!!
















Bring it on!









HEY MD/VA/NC folks,

Maybe we could pick a site over the mountains in, say Kentucky, to meet and camp one night then complete the voyage! Just something to think about!

"East....er West bound and down, loaded up and camping, I just can't wait to get on the road again!!"









Jason


----------



## tdvffjohn

Jason....Don t forget us NJ folk, I would be game to join in that first night. Our kids are close in age, beneficial to parents for relaxation time.


----------



## mswalt

I really hope this thing happens. I am getting more excited every day as I'm reading y'all's posts about going. This will probably be my "big" vacation of the year. Might have to take a few smaller trips.

Oh, what the heck. Maybe I can take two "real" vacations next year and still hit the beach.









How often does one get to meet soooooooo many people of quality at one time?









See y'all in Missouri.

Mark


----------



## Guest

For the Mid-Atlantic Outbackers convoy, how does "Kentucky Horse Park" in Lexington sound for the first night / join-up stop ? If we can get in, that is. 
www.kyhorsepark.com/khp/campground

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn

Nice place, 711 miles for me , maybe doable for me, anyplace to meet up with your area group would be that far for me so do not pick a place cause of me.


----------



## Highlander96

It would be 548 miles for me. action I could definately do that. How far ahead of time would ya'll like to leave???? It would be nice spending a few days each way to take in the sights.

I am getting more and more excited!
















I actually stopped packing the camper for this weekend to come check on this thread. Now, that is bad!









Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

My plan is minimum days there and 6 days home. I ve done Myrtle beach in a day, same mileage.


----------



## vdub

> I really hope this thing happens.


I think it's going to happen. We have now formed the committee and the e-mails are flying.


----------



## Fire44

I am still trying to talk my wife into the trip...(I am a trained in this type of work)









But if I can get her to agree to the trip, that would be a long run but I have done longer distances.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn

Great, the last one there buys the beer...................................cause by the time you get there, we will need more


----------



## jjdmel

I've been watching this thread all along and you all are making me jealous. We live in a county in Georgia where the kids go back to school the first week in August so there's no way we could make it.

Julie


----------



## Thor

vdub said:


> I really hope this thing happens.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]34328[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

It will Happen









Just look at the group of people ... we are all ...









Horse Park - I have been there many moons ago. Very nice area but a bit far for me.

Maybe we need a North Mid Atlantic as well and after the 1st night we rally with the Mid - Atlantic folks and the convoy grows

It would like streams following into a river









Thor


----------



## wingnut

Hey Y'all

This sounds like a lot of fun. The CONVOY is getting a little too close to work though, Big trucks and all. I-64 is not that far from the house so hollor when you come through Jason. We might be able to meet at Clifton Forge.


----------



## Drifter

Julie,
This will be an educational trip for the kids. Carthage was the first land battle of the Civil War. At one point ( iI cana't remember when) Carthage had the largest number of millianaires per capita in the US.

That's worth more than two weeks of school. They're smart kids. They'll catch up. Let'em start a little late. Please mama.

drifter


----------



## tdvffjohn

another thing to think about, did not know somone started school in August, moving it to last weekend in July. Oh, the logistics of it all.


----------



## 1stTimeAround

Sensai et al.

Kentucky looks great!! My objective would be to pick a location that is roughly 1/2 way there on the first day. I may even choose to leave VA on the Friday night and drive most of the night and then camp somewhere on Saturday AM to catch a little sleep, then continue the journey. I like traveling a night, it's less traffic and simply easier driving.

We will have to continue to work the logistics out and decide where and when to meet. I figure once we pick the park to stay that first night, we can all meet there and caravan the rest of the way. For those of us that live near or will pass by each other on the way, we may pick parking lots or rest areas as meeting locations and then pull off from there.

The good part is, we have lots of time to work out the logistics. NJ Outbackers, welcome aboard, you are more than welcome to join in with us if it suits your schedule!!

THIS IS EXCITING!

Jason


----------



## jjdmel

Drifter, 
Did my kids put you up to that reponse? I think they'd rather be in your family than mine because they'd love to miss the first couple of weeks of school but I'm not so easily persuaded! Oh well. Maybe we'll make it to the 2nd annual national outbackers rally.

Julie


----------



## Drifter

Oh, well. Sorry, kids. I tried.









drifter


----------



## BigBadBrain

For those who've not seen it, a new thread has been started on 
The Great North American Outbacker Rally

The Great North American Outbackers Rally thread


----------

